# Information on GCTI (Gentle Care Transport Inc)



## hotdog11 (Apr 2, 2013)

I am thinking of applying to GCTI in Los Angeles, CA, as an EMT-B. Can anyone give me some more direct information regarding what it is like to work for this company? 
And if this is a good choice. Thanks.


----------



## futurefire (Apr 16, 2013)

I am wondering too i just applied and i kid you not they called me about 15 min after i applied to schedule and interview and as of now I'm going in for an interview thursday. any info on the company would be helpful.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 27, 2013)

Bump. I've just seen a bunch of GCTI rigs near where I live lately and just wondering what you all think of them. Are they a shady stay the hell away from company that should be shut down? An alright but get used to doing dialysis all day everyday place? Or what? Just curious.


----------



## Woodtownemt (Jun 27, 2013)

GCTI is what you should expect of a LA Co. IFT company. From what i have heard they are pretty shady but once again i have heard only. I seen a PARAMEDIC rig here and there which is a little unnerving lol. If you really need a job or experience power to you getin and get out. I would recommend bowers  or PRN for ift gigs. By now you should have heard of the companies that run 911. Good Luck.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 29, 2013)

Dialysis, dialysis, dialysis, Temple Community Hospital transfer, dialysis, dialysis, wound care, dialysis, and then some more dialysis. Let us know how you enjoy "EMS" if you get hired there. Also, count how many Range Rovers and Mercedes' there are in the parking lot.


----------

